# homeless, carless, jobless college grad struggling to get on solid ground...



## Neo

All I have ever wanted to do my entire life is help people... Now I find I cannot even help myself. I need a solid place for a while til I can get work and get back on track. Helping me now will in turn help hundreds if not thousands later. BEST BELIEVE IT! Please help...


----------



## ayyyjayyy

trollerz?


----------



## DisgustinDustin

is this carrington opper by chance?
savannah, ga?


----------



## bryanpaul

go to minot north dakota.......


----------



## DisgustinDustin

no, you are not..sorry


----------



## bryanpaul

good luck man


----------



## Neo

trollerz??? on the contrary... i personally have housed and fed 20 people in the last 3 years of my life when i had it to offer, and helped innumerable amounts of other people with all kinds of things as well... thanx!


----------



## Neo

other things*


----------



## ayyyjayyy

regardless, i am calling you a troll, because you are offering large sums of money whoever, in the future, for a place to stay now...or whatever it is thats going on. it just seems a little weird seeing how youve never posted on here, and not that anyone knows who i am any better than who you are...but you dont even bother making a proper introduction, mentioning where you are from, what you do, why you are in such dire need...dude...i am homeless myself, i sleep on the street literally half the time, and ive never come on here offering people money to stay with them, or whatever the fuck. is all. yeah we get it, youre a big humanitarian and its time for someone to help you, not the point, just saying the way you presented that message sounded kinda sketchy and fake/trollish.

sorry. thats just the way i see it, and clearly no one else is taking you too seriously either.

p.s. this site isnt here to house homeless, jobless, carless whatever people, its a traveling/squatting/adventure forum....since apparently you didnt get the memo.

again, sorry to be a dick, but your post doesnt seem very legit.


----------



## Neo

Where in did I promise any money at all? And why bother to introduce myself and explain all these details to people who don't care? If you want to know such things and care enough, then ask, and I am an open book... You're an idiot and most definitely percieving all of this according to your own judgements and opinions! Obviously I would not post something if I were not that desperate, because indeed I am aware of exactly what kind of site this is and was indeed lead here by others to do so!!! If you don't like the way I presented it, then big deal... why even bother to post more negativity in relation to all that's already going on in my life, and apparently in yours as well? I don't think you're sorry for "being a dick" at all either, and hate to break it to ya, but nothing ever seems legit in the world we live in today, much less from behind a computer screen... PLEASE THOUGH, by all means... give me more suggestions that I haven't already thought of and I will do my best to put my work towards them. Otherwise, F*(K OFF! :]


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Helping me now will in turn help hundreds if not thousands later.[/quote]

You're right, I misinterpreted this line. Nine the less, if you are going to post on a random message board wanting a place to stay, you might want to give people a little better of an idea of why (more specifically) they should help you considering you really didnt give any idea of what your deal is, considering for all anyone knows you could be some sort of their/con with all the weird Internet scams and trolls going around these days looking for money and or some sort of Internet attention.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

None the less*


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Theif*


----------



## Neo

Have it your way... I was abandoned by my biological mother to an insane adoptive parent, neither of which showed up to my graduation in May, which I am pretty sure is a clear sign that I have no family to depend on. My degree is in Anthropology, Archaeology, and Linguistics. I'm pretty fluent in Spanish, Putongua, and obviously, English. Shortly before my graduation I was taken into custody for 3 bogus charges, and as of recently, found guilty for them and had to file an appeal with the Supreme Court on grounds of misrepresentation of facts, abusive and silent arrest (in other words, I was held for 15 hours without anyone ever even telling me what I had been arrested for much less reading my rights). So I've pretty much now lost all faith and hope I ever had in anything here getting better. With that said, I DID have a few grande svaed up to leave after graduation and get back abroad to Teach English, but because of my legal issues am unable to leave the country. I figured I'd try to make the best of a bad situation and put my stuff into storage until my case was taken care of, and was assured everything would be dismissed. Due to unrequested continuations and the current state of appeal, my intended stay here has lengthened. Meanwhile because I have these three charges, I am now not able to attain a lease or work- background check pops! I'm floating, and I HATE IT! I need a place to get on my feet... work, get thru the case, and there's a ticket to get back to China, where I use to teach english, waiting on me. I also volunteered my time there after getting stuck their in the earthquake in '08... Family, government, security... all words I do not know. Hardwork, understanding, perspective... words I do, and immulate! Can I get a break here, or did you want to keep adding to it with your insufficient-in-aid-but-plentiful-in-more-BS-no-one-needs posts??? I mean... really!!!??? BE EZ...


----------



## flashinglights

tip: don't talk about ongoing legal stuff on the internet. it can and will be brought up as evidence in court if they want to do it.


----------



## Neo

hence no name and no picture... . . .


----------



## crow

You must be looking for http://www.*couchsurfing*.com


----------



## finn

Well, we can give you advice on squats and woods living, but if you're on some kind of probation, maybe that won't be exactly advisable. There are places you could go work and live, like on organic farms, or do some volunteer project that will give you a place to live. Perhaps someone needs help with assisted living? You could try hiking some insanely long trail and do the 24hr camping thing for quite a while. There's a lot of possibilities and you need to figure out what you are capable of doing, since going back to what your life used to be isn't happening anytime soon.

ps. no one here even knows who the hell you are, your circumstances don't define you, your personality does.


----------



## Neo

no probation... everything is in appeal... personality is hard for me to convey to anyone at this point much less from beind a computer screen. i've thought about all of those but i do not have such choices available to me at this time. i have to find a place to live and a job to make enough money to pay an attorney worth a damn to take care of this appeal, while still being able to pay (eventually, sooner than later, I HOPE) for my shelter, food, transportation, etc etc etc...


----------



## finn

Hey kid, now this is what I got from you:
Hi, I need to freeload off someone with utilities and an extra bed because I need to get a job that pays well enough for me to pay a lawyer since I don't have friends or family willing to help me. I feel entitled to help because I have done some volunteer projects to help people, but right now I won't help anyone but myself because I am so hysterical I am unable or unwilling to show why I would make a good housemate... Aside from karma and the fact that I am so well educated that I will be able to help the world in such countless ways after you help me, it will make your head spin.

Have you ever even applied for a job? Hint: say why you would be a good fit, not why you need money.


----------



## Neo

once again... why even bother posting back if you're just going to be negative? And yes, I have applied to about 500 jobs in the last 6 months... thanx! didn't know i was fillin out a job application here? thought it was ok for one human being to ask others for help...


----------



## Neo

ps I am a female... thanx for the respect!


----------



## dprogram

yeah...keeping the mouth shut on this.


----------



## WindWalker1970

Places like McDonalds don't do background checks. Flip burgers and sling fries for some cash. Find a place to setup a tent and do bathroom washes til you can do better. There is always a way if you just look for it.


----------



## aseagull

im not gonna bother reading any of this but make meth.


----------



## Who the hell knows

===


----------



## Who the hell knows

===


----------



## ayyyjayyy

lol. k.


----------



## hobogestapo

bingo... couchsurfing.com and another thing they held you for 15 hours without charges. you got lucky they can hold you for up to 72 hours without filing the let you go and re-arrest you and do it all over again. its called the patriot act.


----------



## ron

Whats the big deal.
if yer on probation, provide a fake address, like a friends house. but give yer friends the heads up. Or just straight tell probation yer homeless and you couch surf around friends houses.
fly a sign for money and look fer day jobs. Don't use all the money to get wasted.
get a pre paid cell phone with the money you scrounged up and buy the 30 days unlimited.
buy a lightweight 0 degree sleeping bag, lightweight tarp and some nylon cord. you can even throw this stuff in a water proof bag or trash bag and stash it somewhere sneaky.

and there you have it, you have an on paper residence, some cash in yer pocket, a phone and some campin gear. whats the problem?


----------



## rationale

Hi, Neo, while I have no good advice, I'd just like to apologize on behalf of cruel individuals (especially finn and aj) who responded to your request for help with extreme suspicion and baseless accusations. Its really upsetting to me when even amongst the "down and out" members of society, there is still this much cut-throat hostility that only serves to divide and worsen the situation of people who should be attempting to help each other. My GOD - Neo just asked for some help and advice and said that he would help others at a later date, and a few of you feel this need to jump on him for no fucking reason. I don't know if it it is due to some kind of insecurity you have, or outright malice. Either way, it disgusts me. End rant.

Neo, best of luck to you.


----------



## rationale

And Finn, I should add that I DO appreciate the advice you gave me on the forum thread that I created the other day. Nevertheless, I felt your hostility towards Neo was entirely unwarranted here.


----------



## xACABx

I'm calling some shenanigans on this shit.

just sayin'.


----------



## rationale

What do you mean by the fact that you are calling shenanigans? Are you assuming that Neo is trying to waste people's time, rather than ask for help? If so, why?


----------



## bicycle

give this person a break!


----------



## EphemeralStick

Neo said:


> ps I am a female... thanx for the respect!


not wanting to get too involved in this but if you hung around these forums and got to know people a bit more you would find that gender doesn't mean much in the respect department.

on that note maybe people wouldn't have jumped down your throat if you tried to get to know people first before asking for anything. a lot of us are friends with each other, even in the real world, so if some anonymous person comes along and starts asking for things without getting know anybody it looks really bad and slightly disrespectful. we all try to get by on our own by whatever means we can. i'm fairly certain thats what people where trying to get across, to try and survive on your own. if you need advice or tips to that end i'm sure this forum will be helpful to you.

and thats my two cents.


----------



## ron

I'm not sure if it was blatant arrogance or some form of sarcasm when Neo was pullin the whole" I've helped so many people, and I'm educated, so the world depends on my survival somehow" bullshit. I think that turned people off more than her askin for anything.


----------



## treatment

This website isn't couchsurfing. It's not a fucking forum for 16 year olds to get butthurt when someone's not nice to their friend. And it sure as shit is not a place for people looking for help getting their feet firmly planted, getting a job and a house. There's a few people here who could give you some great advice on how to stay homeless and not have to whine about how much your life sucks. People who can tell you how to turn a quarter into a pack of cigarettes, or a sharpie and a box into a hundred bucks. We/they can help you get places and learn to fend for yourself, but nobody on this site wants to help you get a fucking apartment dawg.

Go to a shelter or go to a church and ask them for help.


----------



## Earth

ok, something is definatelty not Kosher here, as the initial post sounded more like what one would find on Craigs List.

But if you are sincere, there are much more subtle approaches which could have been taken here which might have actually generated more positive responses, although after just reading them all - I pretty much could back each one - no matter how different of a take they took....

Anyhoo - if your a collage grad in a field which sounds like you actually need some intelligence, then you are not exactly careless.

Perhaps you max'ed yourself out too soon too fast by trying to help those in need (which is an honarable thing to do by the way) but on the other hand - if you got through collage - you should be able to figure out how to land a menial temp job until something better comes along, and maybe stay at a YMCA or something. But then again, I'll be the first to admit that it's tought out there trying to find work, especially if your credentials are in a maybe not so in demand type field - as opposed to nursing or HVAC-R or something...

I was going somewhere with this but I forgot.
Hold on...........

ok... I totally lost my train of thought - but as for asking outright for any help without kinda checking things out here - maybe comment on somethings if nothing else but to get your name out there - to me is a bit odd.

I helped someone about a year and a half ago, and it was someone (I thought) I knew.
Helped this person find a place where this person could do pretty much exactly what they wanted too.
Within one week, I knew I made the biggest mistake in my life.
A year later it was over, but the land lord no longer looks at me the same way anymore.
Sorry for being vague, but I was under attack myself - recieving numerous legal threats for something I was completely innocent of.

But this person ruined it for everyone that follows....
I thought I did the right thing, but I could not have been more wrong.
Our friendship turned to hate - and, well.... that was the end of that............

So, all I can offer to you is a Good Luck.
Sincere appologies...........

My parting comment is that in the future it's not a bad idea to test the waters before laying something like this on us.

PS: while I sympathise with your personal life, you are not alone. Many of us here - if not all - have been affected by something or another - be it a bad upbringing, addiction, un-employment, military service PTSS/D, suicide of a loved one (that would be I), bad breakups - or as the PiL song goes perhaps simply a Bad Life (aka Mad Max off Commercial Zone) where one has completely lost all hope. As I'm a little older than most here, I see that last one alot - and there's nothing worse than when one completely gives up on life because "Life is the ONLY thing worth living for" (FLIPPER)

PPS: I do loads of volunteer work (river clean-ups, wildlife rescue/transport/monitoring not too mention my own animals where I live. But I always (for the sake of my animals, especially my dog) make sure I have some sort of straight job going. But, with my animals comes a level of responsibility. Like I mentioned elsewhere earlier today - I can't go to protests etc... anymore because I can't risk being arrested at this point in my life. Too much going on right now, and I need to be focused 100% of the time (even when tipping the jug, which I think I may do next.....)

Perhaps a good thing for you to do is figure out just what it is you want out of life, then go from there.
(and please don't insult me by saying you don't know, which for some reason is a typical response today)

Part of me wishes I could help you dierctly - but honestly - I can't.
- at least not now.....

God Be With You.


----------



## smarts

Ann Arbor, MI is another great place for the homeless...if you have to buy food, clothes, or anything else while you're their as a homeless person than you're fucking retarded...check out Camp Take Notice go to ann arbor and ask people at the homeless shelter about it


----------



## finn

I'm not really known as being unreasonable, unless eggplants are involved. I don't like the whole "I'm too good for squatting" vibe, whether it be from volunteer work or education or upbringing. Shit happens, but guess what? You deal with it, you don't get a pass from it, and you're not any better than anyone else. You want something, you have to work hard, and maybe have to rough it for a bit. Neo went and said I want this and I deserve it because of blah, blah, blah, when instead she should have said, I'll be good to have around because I can help out with this and that and I will be a good housemate because of this and that and my positive attitude. (I thought she'd get the gist when I asked if she had applied for a job before, with her being college educated, but apparently I overestimated her smarts) I guess college still don't teach common sense.

Plus, let me be the first to say you can be homeless and still help people. I've done it plenty, and it's not hard once you get into the swing of it. If helping people is in your system, you'll do it regardless of where you are, whether it's on the streets, in a house or in prison. I'm not apologizing when I'll say the same thing face to face to someone who thinks she's better than me and deserves what I worked to get.


----------



## bryanpaul

^haters........... the person just threw out a simple question....."yes, i might have a floor you can stay on"...or "nah cant help ya, good luck"


----------



## crazy john

check the makeing a living section in the diy forums and you should beable to figure out how to get by quite niceley with a low budget and no house car and a college degree, like most of us here have (although i know i dont have acollege diiploma, or highschool for that matter.) asfar as finding shelter, you should find a squat if you really have nowhere to go or travel and make the road your home. good luck


----------



## Aurelius

workaway. com


----------

